# Don't feel hungry; feel full,



## tinselhair (Nov 12, 2006)

and do not want to eat. Just want to drink coffee, but I know this can lead to a full-blown binge, and while taking Alli, I could overeat and get the sh*ts, and I want to go to Shopko today.

What do you do when you don't want to eat and you know you have to stick to a plan andyou need to eat the right stuff?

I feel like a stuffed piglet. :stu 

Tinsel-Star :nw


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Thats cause you started smoking again :sigh makes you feel full!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

If i NEED to eat and can't eat i just don't eat, i drink. I'll make a protein shake and add things like fruits, oats. Lots of stuff can be blended up and eaten


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Also consuming lots of liquid/caffeine makes me feel somewhat energized, full, tricks the normal hunger pains. It also only works for so long though, fasting is just generally a bad idea for a multitude of reasons.


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

I wish i had some protein powder, but it is expensive.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Make your own man! some raw eggs, natty PB, oats.


----------



## tinselhair (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: re: Don't feel hungry; feel full,*



SilentProphet said:


> Thats cause you started smoking again :sigh makes you feel full!


I did?

T-S :stu


----------



## tinselhair (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: re: Don't feel hungry; feel full,*



SilentProphet said:


> If i NEED to eat and can't eat i just don't eat, i drink. I'll make a protein shake and add things like fruits, oats. Lots of stuff can be blended up and eaten


Oh Yeh, that's a great idea! :idea

T-S :yes


----------



## tinselhair (Nov 12, 2006)

Prodigal Son said:


> Also consuming lots of liquid/caffeine makes me feel somewhat energized, full, tricks the normal hunger pains. It also only works for so long though, fasting is just generally a bad idea for a multitude of reasons.


Yep, I'll binge when I actually do feel hunger pangs.

T-S :mum


----------



## tinselhair (Nov 12, 2006)

Shonen_Yo said:


> I wish i had some protein powder, but it is expensive.


BodyBuilding.com has some good buys on whey podwer mix. And it lasts a really long time.

T-S


----------



## tinselhair (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: re: Don't feel hungry; feel full,*



SilentProphet said:


> Make your own man! some raw eggs, natty PB, oats.


SP--What is natty PB?

T-S :con


----------



## tinselhair (Nov 12, 2006)

I wish I could smoke. I enjoy it, but it makes me feel dirty, yechy, and you are right on when you say "full". But it isn't a good kind of full.

I only smoked that one time with my brother and mom at that bar in Nags Head.

I must admit, it was fun. :b 

T-S :cig


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: re: Don't feel hungry; feel full,*



tinselhair said:


> SilentProphet said:
> 
> 
> > Thats cause you started smoking again :sigh makes you feel full!
> ...


LOL no? i thought you were the one saying how you been bingeing and smoked like crazy? Maybe i'm getting you and Penny confused? Sorry!


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

tinselhair said:


> and do not want to eat. Just want to drink coffee, but I know this can lead to a full-blown binge, and while taking Alli, I could overeat and get the sh*ts, and I want to go to Shopko today.
> 
> What do you do when you don't want to eat and you know you have to stick to a plan andyou need to eat the right stuff?
> 
> ...


Hey, cool i work at shopko!! haha so many people have never even heard of that store on sas because it is found mostly in the midwest. i know there is one in pocatello, idaho becuase thats where my sister lives so i wonder if you live there too...... small world huh

oh and you answer your question you should really eat something even if you arent hungry just as you say. just eat something light like yogurt and fruit. in a couple hours you will probably be hungry and you can eat something more substantial


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Awww coral is so cute  *hugs you and tinsel* jesus fish!!!!!!!


----------



## tinselhair (Nov 12, 2006)

QuietCoral said:


> tinselhair said:
> 
> 
> > and do not want to eat. Just want to drink coffee, but I know this can lead to a full-blown binge, and while taking Alli, I could overeat and get the sh*ts, and I want to go to Shopko today.
> ...


Hi Coral,

I know about Pocatello, but have never been. I don't get out much. I go to Shopko in Boise. It is my favorite store for discounted jewelry. I live in Mountain Home--where the MH Air Force base is located. it's a very small base, though, and a small mostly air force town.

have you visited your sister in Pocatello?

What dept. do you work in in Shopko?

T-S


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: re: Don't feel hungry; feel full,*



SilentProphet said:


> Awww coral is so cute  *hugs you and tinsel* jesus fish!!!!!!!


LOL whoa wtf? * note to self* friends don't let friends post drunk on SAS :lol


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: re: Don't feel hungry; feel full,*



SilentProphet said:


> SilentProphet said:
> 
> 
> > Awww coral is so cute  *hugs you and tinsel* jesus fish!!!!!!!
> ...


*HAHAHA*



> Hi Coral,
> 
> I know about Pocatello, but have never been. I don't get out much. I go to Shopko in Boise. It is my favorite store for discounted jewelry. I live in Mountain Home--where the MH Air Force base is located. it's a very small base, though, and a small mostly air force town.
> 
> ...


Yes, I have visited her in Pocatello. It is really pretty up there....actually she is home for the summer now and at the end of the summer i am driving with her back to idaho and then taking a plane home! should be an experience.

I work on the salesfloor at shopko and i also work in the backroom unloading trucks, etc.....

Have a good day ;-)


----------



## tinselhair (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: re: Don't feel hungry; feel full,*



SilentProphet said:


> tinselhair said:
> 
> 
> > SilentProphet said:
> ...


No problemo!

T-S :lol


----------



## tinselhair (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: re: Don't feel hungry; feel full,*



SilentProphet said:


> SilentProphet said:
> 
> 
> > Awww coral is so cute  *hugs you and tinsel* jesus fish!!!!!!!
> ...


That's a gasser! It really is SP!!!! :yes :lol :b :rofl :kma :haha :drunk


----------



## tinselhair (Nov 12, 2006)

> Yes, I have visited her in Pocatello. It is really pretty up there....actually she is home for the summer now and at the end of the summer i am driving with her back to idaho and then taking a plane home! should be an experience.
> 
> I work on the salesfloor at shopko and i also work in the backroom unloading trucks, etc.....
> 
> ...


How fun is that--driving to Pocatello and then flying back. Good for you, Coral! How long will it take to drive out from Illinois? How many miles is it? Is your sister going to school there?

My sister is mad at me right now.

:sigh

I love retail; when I quit teaching, I am planning to work in retail--maybe Shopko or maybe I'll be one of those Wal-Fart greeters.

T-S :lol


----------

